# Medicals



## Charlie2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

We have been for our medicals. We had a telephone call to say my husband has high cholesterol and should make an apppointment to see his GP. Will this put a stop us getting a New Zeland visa?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Charlie2003 said:


> We have been for our medicals. We had a telephone call to say my husband has high cholesterol and should make an apppointment to see his GP. Will this put a stop us getting a New Zeland visa?


I doubt it - cholesterol is very controllable. Bet they give him Simvastatin so tell him to keep off the grapefruit - oh and get him to take folic acid. It doesn't reduce cholesterol but doesn't do any harm, and could reduce his chances of a heart attack by reducing the amount of a certain protein in his blood. And if he falls pregnant.......


----------



## Charlie2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thankyou thtat has put my mind at rest a bit


----------

